# Michelle Hunziker Bestbesetzung Magenta TV



## luuckystar (16 Mai 2021)

Ab Sonntag den 23.05.gibt es auf Magenta TV ein Interview mit Michelle Hunziker.
Falls jemand Magenta TV hat , wäre es toll wenn es jemand speichern könnte.
https://anonym.to/?https://web.magentatv.de/tv/johannes-b-kerner-trifft-michelle-hunziker/018a9bbd


----------



## Punisher (16 Mai 2021)

ich find sie scharf


----------



## luuckystar (16 Mai 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> ich find sie scharf



Deshalb ja


----------

